
Hire the Best People, and Let Them Work from Wherever They Are - wyclif
https://hbr.org/2016/02/hire-the-best-people-and-let-them-work-from-wherever-they-are
======
EvanPlaice
Sign me up!

Seriously. Where are all these companies that foster a healthy remote work
environment?

